# Turn-out wire ends.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Started working on the wire ends for the turn-outs. Just something to do while watching the NY Giants.The ends were nasty so I evened them up.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Went through my large bag of wire ends, and picked 8 nice ones.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Stripped the insulating covering, slipped on a piece of shrink wrap, squeezed the lot together, added some heat, and ready to go. I realize the owner might want to add some length to the wires, but I left it more or less in original length. And now break-time.. Stuffed bread with mozzarella and pepperoni














, and home-made donuts, (fry-cakes) made by my d-i-l...Burp....


----------



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

I really hope someone has a "How to hook all this up and make it go" guide for dummy's. Electricity is NOT my thing...LOL:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice original GEON wire. This stuff seems to stay flexible forever. This 720A has color discs under the screw type terminals rather than the later production that just had dots of colored paint, so these will have the color plastic inserts on the switch lantern rather than the paper, which faded over time. Some early 50's 720A's has fahnstock clips rather than screw terminals; they are a pain to wire.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Green3, the original Gilbert instruction manual is online at americanflyerexpress.com. Wiring the track switches is easy, on the 4 conductor wires just match up the colors. For the two wires black is base post and yellow is 15V post.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Green3 said:


> I really hope someone has a "How to hook all this up and make it go" guide for dummy's. Electricity is NOT my thing...LOL:smilie_auslachen:


Not to worry Rusty. If I get my copier up and running, I'll print out a operator's manual for you, or if you like, get one on ebay so you'll have a original book with the set.It's called.."American Flyer Operating Manual".


----------

